# Wetar Island Viper



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Took this yesterday and played with it this morning

A stunning snake and one of many great snakes at this collection.

Thanks for making me welcome!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Took this yesterday and played with it this morning
> 
> A stunning snake and one of many great snakes at this collection.
> 
> ...


 
Cracking shot Graeme! And no worries, was good to have you over.


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

:mf_dribble:Now that is a viper..... stuning.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll post some more images later, or next week when I get back home!!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> I'll post some more images later, or next week when I get back home!!


Come on, I'm on the edge of my seat. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

Stunning snake! looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Beautiful and i love the edit, makes her stand out so much more : )


----------



## the-life-of-nick (Aug 3, 2009)

WOW!!,..its so colourful,..Great Pic Dude,..could one of them kill you?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

the-life-of-nick said:


> WOW!!,..its so colourful,..Great Pic Dude,..could one of them kill you?


I'd not want to try it!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

That is stunning :flrt:


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

:lol2: :2thumb: Yeah, he played with the photo, not the snake. :2thumb: :lol2:

Only kidding. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Beautiful pic, and beastie. :no1:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

stunning photo, and stunning snake: victory:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

It's fairly yellow.


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Wetar's are awesome, and that pic is something else Graeme!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

milsom said:


> Wetar's are awesome, and that pic is something else Graeme!


Glad you like it!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Ive got a female coming on breeding loan on the 5th september to pair up with this guy.


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Glad you like it!


Awesome looking Graeme!


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

stunning pic m8: victory:


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

lovely snake


----------



## 70ridgeway (Mar 3, 2008)

stunning great photos


----------

